# Canon USA increasing prices on select RF and EF lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2022)

> Due to the ongoing pandemic and manufacturing challenges, Canon USA has increased pricing on select RF and EF mount lenses. Some dealers may still be selling these items at the previous prices until they deplete their stock purchased in the past.
> 
> RF 24-105mm F4 L IS USM now $1299.00 — a $200 increase
> RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM now $1799.00 — a $200 increase
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## amorse (Feb 1, 2022)

I haven't seen that 100-500 in stock in a long time. Kinda disappointing, but not surprising.


----------



## Lenscracker (Feb 1, 2022)

I just ordered the lens hood and Kirk L-bracket for the RF 800mm f/11yesterday. Today I decided from whom I would order the lens and the price has increased by 100$. That includes the lenses already in inventory at the vendors. This really sux. Talk about profiteering, this is it.


----------



## JordanCS13 (Feb 1, 2022)

This bites. Was planning on getting an 800/11 at some point, but at $1,000 it's harder to justify. The price on the 70-200/4L is just insane now. $1,800 for an f/4 telezoom? Just a bonkers price.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

Stop crying!
RF 24-105s price in Europe is around $1700 !
2 Years ago, I bought mine, brand-new, after Canon cashback, for about $850. No comment.
And stupid me was hoping for the usual price.drop !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm fortunate that I bought the RF 100-500 before the last price increase, it's $200 more expensive now and still just as hard to find. Also fortunate that I either already have or have no interest in buying any of the lenses on the list.


----------



## degos (Feb 1, 2022)

So will the prices return to their previous levels when the "challenges" have been overcome?


----------



## kaihp (Feb 1, 2022)

Interesting that the EF200-400 is explicitly mentioned here. This could be a sign that Canon is keeping it firmly in their program, and an RF version is not coming in the foreseeable future.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 1, 2022)

I noticed the RF800 retailing in the UK for £1099 recently, when previously I'd seen it for £999. There's definitely a psychological barrier at a thousand! And I was hoping it would come _down_ in price (though I've seen it for less occasionally).


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

It will now depend on us.
If we keep on buying, high prices will remain. If we buy less, or far less, things could be changing...
Of course, pros who actually need new lenses, are in a different situation.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Feb 1, 2022)

just like everything else that has risen in price these prices are now THE PRICE. These will not come back down unless sales fall off a cliff and then there will be some adjustment.
The problem is Canon are pricing these now at price points that there are very competitive arguably better placed 3rd party alternatives.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 1, 2022)

Well, there is the next price shock...
I´m glad I got the RF 100-500mm at its original price point. I don't expect that lense price to come in the next five years...
Looking back, getting the RF24-105mm F4 as a kit lense when I bought my R with additional 10% and Cashback was absolute steel.

Now, prices are absolutely insane. I intended to get the RF 14-35mm F4 but in Germanys it is 2.049$ (including sales tax) and I am expecting another raise. So, it leaves me with three opportunities:
- not use an UWA lense
- RF 16mm F2.8mm (didn't like it too much because of its IQ)
- going back to the EF 16-35mm F4 and an adapter (actually got rid of it...) and its price (EF 16-35mm) has increased in Germany as well.

Getting a third party sense like Sigma and Tamron is not an option for me because if I get a sense that requires an adapter, it'll be the RF 16-35mm F4.


BTW: There is also a "secret" (not the correct word) price increase for beginners in Germany because the everlasting Cashback "EOS plus X" has been discontinued... so there is no Cashback at the moment for your lenses when buying a new camera. In 2020, you were able to get Cashback on three RF lenses if you bought an R body. I should've gotten an extra RP and three lenses...the savings from Cashback and the price increases would have made up for the extra body... 
Plus, if not needed, I could`ve sold it on eBay and get away with a lot of savings. well, you never know


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 1, 2022)

amorse said:


> I haven't seen that 100-500 in stock in a long time. Kinda disappointing, but not surprising.


Canon USA has some refurbed RF 100-500mm in stock. Given the price and its availability, I'd jump on it if I was in the market for this lense.






Refurbished RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM | Canon Online Store|Canon Online Store


Buy the Refurbished RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM from the Canon Online Store, featuring a versatile range of 100mm to 500mm making it ideal for sports, wildlife, and even aviation photography while maintaining a compact, travel-ready size and weight.




shop.usa.canon.com


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 1, 2022)

I am seeing price increases of IT/teleco equipment manufacturers across the board at the moment. Some may be taking the excuse to increase margins given a lower sales volume due to shortages though


----------



## StephenShreds (Feb 2, 2022)

Well, that's it. I'm selling my dignity.


----------



## becceric (Feb 2, 2022)

StephenShreds said:


> Well, that's it. I'm selling my dignity.


I’d sell mine, but it seems to be out of stock...


----------



## Lenscracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Lenscracker said:


> I just ordered the lens hood and Kirk L-bracket for the RF 800mm f/11yesterday. Today I decided from whom I would order the lens and the price has increased by 100$. That includes the lenses already in inventory at the vendors. This really sux. Talk about profiteering, this is it.


I just found four in stock at Amazon at with the original price. I ordered one.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 2, 2022)

Bought an EF 16-35 4 L IS USM for roughly 1000 EUR some weeks ago after waiting months (do I really need it?, will there be a price drop?) and the release of the R5c's missing built-in ND filters were the final reason to buy the EF version - ND via EF-EOS R adapter!
I was shure there will be a rebate program one week after I bought this lens but is now 1299 EUR in Germany too - the savings are half way to some EF-EOS R ND adapter 
Luck!
Maybe the prices will go down a little bit if the f/4 RF counterparts of e.g. the EF 16-35 and EF 70-200 are available again and drop a little bit in price?! I think lots of people bought the EF versions due to the big price gap ...


----------



## Berowne (Feb 2, 2022)

Ohoh. My local trusted dealer increased prices for nearly all RF-lenses! (Frankfurt, West-Germany) ... and some EF-Glass (35/1.4) and some Cameras (1DxIII).


----------



## GMAX (Feb 2, 2022)

Berowne said:


> Ohoh. My local trusted dealer increased prices for nearly all RF-lenses! (Frankfurt, West-Germany) ... and some EF-Glass (35/1.4) and some Cameras (1DxIII).


Saw the significant price increase for the most RF glass at all major dealers (incl. Canon Germany) last week. Ended in a panic purchase of the RF28-70 at a local dealer for the old price (-200EUR) even it was only on my long wish list so far . Seems like I'm happy to get one at all, no matter which price.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 2, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Well, there is the next price shock...
> I´m glad I got the RF 100-500mm at its original price point. I don't expect that lense price to come in the next five years...
> Looking back, getting the RF24-105mm F4 as a kit lense when I bought my R with additional 10% and Cashback was absolute steel.
> 
> ...


What about getting a used 16-35 from MPB Europe?
Risk is close to zero, if dissatisfied, just send it back. Condition described reflects reality (I've often bought lenses from them, never had an issue).
For me too, RF lens pricing seems a bit excessive, salaries haven't been raised accordingly...


----------



## mpmark (Feb 2, 2022)

degos said:


> So will the prices return to their previous levels when the "challenges" have been overcome?


Good read up on Supply and Demand.


----------



## amorse (Feb 2, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Canon USA has some refurbed RF 100-500mm in stock. Given the price and its availability, I'd jump on it if I was in the market for this lense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but I'm in Canada and I believe they won't ship to me. It seems like Canon placed a moratorium on shipping to Canada from US retailers at some point in the last 2 years - I just assumed it was to prevent having to make so many price adjustments due to fluctuations in currency conversion.


----------



## vladk (Feb 2, 2022)

amorse said:


> I haven't seen that 100-500 in stock in a long time. Kinda disappointing, but not surprising.


It is possible to find but takes some effort and time. I bought 100-500 couple months ago in my local store after monitoring their stock for few weeks. Next day I got e-mail from B&H that it is in stock there as well. I actually bought R5 and all my RF lenses this way (R5 and 4 lenses from the local store, 1 - from B&H).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2022)

For anyone searching hard-to-find lenses, I'd recommend making sure you're buying from a Canon Authorized Dealer. For those in the US, you can check the list.


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 2, 2022)

StephenShreds said:


> Well, that's it. I'm selling my dignity.


You should be able to mark it up at least an extra 20%. It’s a sellers market…


----------



## Breizh (Feb 2, 2022)

Now that Canon has raised its prices, there will be products in stock again. This is a very miserable attitude.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 2, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> What about getting a used 16-35 from MPB Europe?
> Risk is close to zero, if dissatisfied, just send it back. Condition described reflects reality (I've often bought lenses from them, never had an issue).
> For me too, RF lens pricing seems a bit excessive, salaries haven't been raised accordingly...


Thx for the heads-up. I've ordered from MPB in the past including the EF 16-35mm F4 L some years ago. I agree, never had any problems and they offer a great service. I actually thought about ordering this lense at MPB again, but I didn't want to bore anyone with details 

For now, I decided to get the RF 16mm F2.8 again and keep it this time. I had four reasons:
1. After my last post, I started comparing pics once again and the RF 16mm images are quite alright.
2. Since astrophotography - first tries in 2019 and the pandemic hit - is not happening for me right now, I'll probably wait a couple of years till I get either a UWA zoom or a fast prime (still hoping for a RF 12mm F2 or so).
3. the EF 16-35mm F4 with a mounted RF-EF adapter is too big for some of my bags... (I could make it fit, but it is not comfortable...)
4. getting the EF 16-35mm F4 now, I´d just end up dealing with rude questions when I sell it on eBay sooner or later. I just don't wanna deal with it at this point. Many people are just so rude. At the moment, I'm still waiting for my 600mm F11 to sell people seriously believe I´ll respond to "90 €? I´ll come and get It now" offers...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 2, 2022)

RunAndGun said:


> You should be able to mark it up at least an extra 20%. It’s a sellers market…


And if you're selling to a politician, it can easily be a 200% or 2000% markup


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 2, 2022)

I just decided I won't buy any other Canon lens. No, never again!
Apart from the TS 14mm, the 50mm macro, the 180mm macro, the 1,4/24, the 5,6/500, the 100-600 zoom etc...
And the R5 or R1...
Crying and hoping for huge cashback promotions.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 2, 2022)

GMAX said:


> Saw the significant price increase for the most RF glass at all major dealers (incl. Canon Germany) last week. Ended in a panic purchase of the RF28-70 at a local dealer for the old price (-200EUR) even it was only on my long wish list so far . Seems like I'm happy to get one at all, no matter which price.


The prices in Germany have gone up as well. The RF 15-35mm F2.8 L is now listed as "2.599 €" (amazon/ foto Köster/ foto Erhardt) although the latter one writes 2.599 € now 2.499 €...

Out of curiosity: Who is your local trusted dealer in FFM? I live about 50 miles south and since there is no good camera store here, I need to travel to FFM. So far, I've been to G&M Foto and Foto Leistenschneider. Liked them both.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 2, 2022)

Lenscracker said:


> Talk about profiteering, this is it.


yup, Well Canon, you made it easy for me to settle for the RF 16mm F2.8 with all your prices increasing...

I'll now settle until prices go down to a normal level... 2032??? Got all the stuff I need, and I'll patiently wait for my last "want" lense.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 2, 2022)

So how does the supply chain issues affect the prices of refurbished lenses? Maybe a stupid question...


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 2, 2022)

toodamnice said:


> So how does the supply chain issues affect the prices of refurbished lenses? Maybe a stupid question...


You're not the only one to wonder...
Limited production, high demand, guess what happens next? Couldn't it be profit maximization?


----------



## danfaz (Feb 2, 2022)

Breizh said:


> Now that Canon has raised its prices, there will be products in stock again. This is a very miserable attitude.


Not so sure about that. Before this recent hike, they raised the 70-200 f/2.8,100-500, both 85 1.2s, and the 28-70. Most of these are backordered today. Some come in and are gone within an hour or two.


----------



## Breizh (Feb 3, 2022)

When do they plan to deliver R3? Probably after raising their prices again in 2 or 3 months.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 3, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm fortunate that I bought the RF 100-500 before the last price increase, it's $200 more expensive now and still just as hard to find. Also fortunate that I either already have or have no interest in buying any of the lenses on the list.


I too am fortunate to have gotten a copy before the price increase. I drug my feet for a long time on getting it.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 3, 2022)

My desire to re-acquire the 24-105/4 went way down. I always thought about the getting the f4's as a lightweight alternative to the 2.8's but for those prices it changed an "AND" to an "OR". But who am I kidding, I probably will be chasing another lens anyways when I'm in the market to pick something else up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2022)

Bdbtoys said:


> My desire to re-acquire the 24-105/4 went way down. I always thought about the getting the f4's as a lightweight alternative to the 2.8's but for those prices it changed and "AND" to an "OR". But who am I kidding, I probably will be chasing another lens anyways when I'm in the market to pick something else up.


I quite like the RF 24-105/4, bought it with the EOS R. I had the EF 24-105/4 and swapped it for the EF 24-70/2.8 II. But one of the big advantages of an f/2.8 lens on a DSLR was better AF performance, and that doesn't apply with MILC AF systems. I agree, it was tough to sell myself on the 24-105/4 AND the 24-70/2.8 IS, so rather that swap the former for the latter I kept the former and added the 28-70/2. A beast of a lens, but amazing.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 3, 2022)

Bdbtoys said:


> My desire to re-acquire the 24-105/4 went way down. I always thought about the getting the f4's as a lightweight alternative to the 2.8's but for those prices it changed and "AND" to an "OR". But who am I kidding, I probably will be chasing another lens anyways when I'm in the market to pick something else up.


After I read your post, I checked the price for the RF 24-105mm F4 L in Germany and I was absolutely shocked. It is currently priced at 1.499 € (online store Foto Mundus)... I got my copy in March 2019 for 800! €. Back then it was priced like this:

suggested retail price: 1.199 € 
- kit lenses discount: - 200 €
- 10% sales discount: - 100 € 
- Canon cashback: - 100 € (or was it 80 €?) 

So, for the suggested retails has not only gone up by 25%, but the actual saving possibilities have disappeared: 
- no Cashback, no sales discount on RF lenses (or high-tech electronics...) and as far as I've researched no kit lenses discounts for L glass. 

So, getting the RF 24-105mm F4 L as a beginner (or new to the R system) now, would be/ is *58% more expensive* than the deal I got. This is absolutely insane... 

I wonder if the prices for used gear will follow suit. Maybe I should price my 600mm F11 for 800 €


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 4, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I quite like the RF 24-105/4, bought it with the EOS R. I had the EF 24-105/4 and swapped it for the EF 24-70/2.8 II. But one of the big advantages of an f/2.8 lens on a DSLR was better AF performance, and that doesn't apply with MILC AF systems. I agree, it was tough to sell myself on the 24-105/4 AND the 24-70/2.8 IS, so rather that swap the former for the latter I kept the former and added the 28-70/2. A beast of a lens, but amazing.



This hit's close to home... I had the 24-105/4 but sold it with my R (after I got the R5) to replace it w/ the 28-70/2 since the R5 has IBIS. But in hindsight was a bit of a mistake on getting rid of one lens before getting the other (as the 28-70/2, by itself wasn't the lens for me). I actually returned the 28-70/2 and got the 24-70/2.8 instead. Although it played a small role, I had the 50/1.2 which factored in as well (which I was keeping). Although I'm happy with what I have, your setup was a very close second place for me... where the AND makes a lot more sense (if not a must).


----------



## Bdbtoys (Feb 4, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> So, getting the RF 24-105mm F4 L as a beginner (or new to the R system) now, would be/ is *58% more expensive* than the deal I got. This is absolutely insane...


Yeah, I always figured it would get cheaper... not more expensive. But I guess that's how things are working out now.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 4, 2022)

For the short term a smart move by Canon to exploit shortages to increase prices.
I'm not sure if its smart in the longer term. I think it will create inertia.
Alot of purchasers will stop and think whether they want to get caught up on the R system as its cost is increasing rather than falling over time.
Even a user like me who is used to spending alot on photography find the R prices prohibitive. 
Hopefully this will reverse with supply chain improvements. 
It's where we need a strong Nikon, Sony, Sigma to provide price competition.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 4, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> A lot of purchasers will stop and think whether they want to get caught up on the R system as its cost is increasing rather than falling over time.


Yup, that's happening already. My future father-in-law wanted to get into the R System (currently he shoots with a 750d) after he tested my R and some lenses over a few weeks. So he looked at the 24-105mm F4 and decided definitely NOT BUY IN...

Instead, in two weeks from now he's going a "touch-n-try" workshop to test Sony and Nikon gear. It goes this fast.

If I were in his position, I wouldn't join the R system anymore. I also expect a lot people to join Sony because they have tons of good and affordable options lensewise. I personally am glad I got all my lenses I wanted/ need expect for a UWA lense because that way I can stay with Canon


----------



## StevenA (Feb 5, 2022)

Fortunately I anticipated this some time ago and picked up all of the RF glass I needed/wanted. It's only going up in value from here, folks.


----------



## entoman (Feb 5, 2022)

scyrene said:


> I noticed the RF800 retailing in the UK for £1099 recently, when previously I'd seen it for £999. There's definitely a psychological barrier at a thousand! And I was hoping it would come _down_ in price (though I've seen it for less occasionally).


You can still get the RF 800mm F11 for just £790, from Panamoz, and it comes with a 3 year parts and labour UK warranty. I've used them for years and they usually deliver within 4-5 working days. This was one of a series taken with the RF 800mm yesterday on the Hampshire coast.


----------



## entoman (Feb 5, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I quite like the RF 24-105/4, bought it with the EOS R. I had the EF 24-105/4 and swapped it for the EF 24-70/2.8 II. But one of the big advantages of an f/2.8 lens on a DSLR was better AF performance, and that doesn't apply with MILC AF systems. I agree, it was tough to sell myself on the 24-105/4 AND the 24-70/2.8 IS, so rather that swap the former for the latter I kept the former and added the 28-70/2. A beast of a lens, but amazing.


RF24-105mm F4L is an extremely sharp lens and among the fastest focusing too. My only gripe is that the zoom and focus rings are much too close together, and have the same rubber texture, so I quite often find myself grabbing the wrong one.


----------



## entoman (Feb 5, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> I am seeing price increases of IT/teleco equipment manufacturers across the board at the moment. Some may be taking the excuse to increase margins given a lower sales volume due to shortages though


The price of just about everything is rising sharply - food, fuel, gas, electricity, electronics, holidays, you name it! It's a worldwide issue.

There seem to be multiple reasons, but primarily supply/demand issues, and companies trying to compensate for lost income due to Covid restrictions. In the photography industry, there's also the issue of smartphones which have virtually eliminated the compact/novice camera, so manufacturers are having to concentrate more on high end products that have lower unit sales.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 6, 2022)

And they wonder why the market is shrinking so much and everyone uses iPhones to take pictures. Being a photographer for fun is not very attainable for most and is very unfortunate. Please don't give me that crap about there are plenty of cheap cameras/lenses out there because that's exactly what they are.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2022)

entoman said:


> RF24-105mm F4L is an extremely sharp lens and among the fastest focusing too. My only gripe is that the zoom and focus rings are much too close together, and have the same rubber texture, so I quite often find myself grabbing the wrong one.


They are close together, but the texture is different and the zoom ring has a ‘bump’ from a diameter increase while the focus ring is flat. The 14-35/4L zoom ring has that same ‘bump’.

Across all 5 of my RF lenses, the focus rings all have the same finer texture with smaller ridges and the zoom rings all have the same coarser texture with larger ridges.

Of course, with gloves on you just have to remember the relative positions…and those are reversed on black vs. white lenses.


----------



## Surab (Feb 6, 2022)

The biggest disappointment to me is the price increase on the 24-105 F4.
I must say that as an amateur the E mount is looking more and more like the "sane" choice thanks to Sigma and Tamron. Hopefully they'll release RF glass soon as well.


----------



## entoman (Feb 6, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> They are close together, but the texture is different and the zoom ring has a ‘bump’ from a diameter increase while the focus ring is flat. The 14-35/4L zoom ring has that same ‘bump’.
> 
> Across all 5 of my RF lenses, the focus rings all have the same finer texture with smaller ridges and the zoom rings all have the same coarser texture with larger ridges.
> 
> Of course, with gloves on you just have to remember the relative positions…and those are reversed on black vs. white lenses.


Yes, when I said the texture was the "same", I should have said "very similar to the touch" 

The "bump" helps to distinguish them, but the rings are only separated by *about* a couple of millimetres, and I often find myself grabbing the wrong one, when quickly raising the camera. I consider it to be a design flaw - more widely separated rings with instantly recognisable textures would I think have been a better choice.

Perhaps there were engineering constraints that led to the reversed ring positions on black v white lenses, but again it is confusing to users, particularly those who only swap lenses infrequently.

I haven't checked other brands, as I only own Canon gear, so I'm not sure how commonplace these odd choices are.


----------



## entoman (Feb 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> And they wonder why the market is shrinking so much and everyone uses iPhones to take pictures. Being a photographer for fun is not very attainable for most and is very unfortunate. Please don't give me that crap about there are plenty of cheap cameras/lenses out there because that's exactly what they are.


I agree that photography can be a very expensive activity - over the years I've built up my system and now own about $20K worth, but with some camera bodies at $6000 and several lenses that I'd love to own costing $14K each, I absolutely concur.

But it's wrong to say that "cheap" cameras are "crap". People very often spend $600-1000 on a mobile phone in order to get the best phone-camera (the cameras are the most heavily advertised aspect of phones), but for the same money you could buy an economy smartphone, an APS DSLR or MILC camera body, and a couple of perfectly good lenses. By doing so you'd get better image quality than any smartphone can produce, and infinitely greater versatility.


----------



## GMAX (Feb 9, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> They are close together, but the texture is different and the zoom ring has a ‘bump’ from a diameter increase while the focus ring is flat. The 14-35/4L zoom ring has that same ‘bump’.
> 
> Across all 5 of my RF lenses, the focus rings all have the same finer texture with smaller ridges and the zoom rings all have the same coarser texture with larger ridges.
> 
> Of course, with gloves on you just have to remember the relative positions…and those are reversed on black vs. white lenses.


One of the major reasons, I've chosen the RF 4.0 70-200 over the 2.8 was because the 4.0 has the focus ring in the "right" position. Even it's a white one ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2022)

GMAX said:


> One of the major reasons, I've chosen the RF 4.0 70-200 over the 2.8 was because the 4.0 has the focus ring in the "right" position. Even it's a white one ;-)


Thanks, I didn’t know the RF 70-200 lenses were different that way. I never seriously considered the f/4 version to replace my EF 2.8 II.


----------



## GMAX (Feb 9, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, I didn’t know the RF 70-200 lenses were different that way. I never seriously considered the f/4 version to replace my EF 2.8 II.


Only the 4.0 is different. Agree to the EF 2.8 II. Mine is not for sale too, because of different use cases. Happy to own both


----------

